# Weird issue with Classic 52 Fuzz pot



## DGWVI (Oct 8, 2019)

So, everything seems to work as it should, except the Fuzz pot. It only fuzzes when it's at max, otherwise it just sounds like a dirty buffer. What should I check?
I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2019)

R3, R4
C3, C4

Check values and soldering


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 8, 2019)

Just replaced all of the components tied to the first gain stage, including the pot and opamp. Problem persists.
Just gonna put it on the back burner for now. It sounds great with the fuzz cranked, so that's probably how I'll use it anyway

Edit: It was gonna bug me, so I swapped out the pot again for 500kA. Gives me a bit more sweep, but still goes into slightly dirt boost/ buffer when below 2 O'clock. The upside to the increased pot is I get an extra saggy/ ducking fuzz when it's cranked now. 
_Now_ I'm gonna leave it be while I box up some other stuff


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2019)

Replaced C4?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 8, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Replaced C4?


Yup, everything- C3, C4, R3, R4, and the fuzz pot


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2019)

Dang, well if you want to post some measurements and pictures we can probably get it sorted...but an always at 10 Fuzz is never a bad thing


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 8, 2019)

I'll go back to it tomorrow, and post what i find


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 12, 2019)

Same with mine on the Fuzz sweep. Original does sweep better on the fuzz knob.

Volume is also “quieter” than the original. Original at 10 o’clock and 3 o’clock on classic 52. Boosting it with Mercurial Boost compensates for the lack of volume and fuzz on this Classic 52. Maybe because the original has that notorious buffer circuit.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 12, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Same with mine on the Fuzz sweep. Original does sweep better on the fuzz knob.
> 
> Volume is also “quieter” than the original. Original at 10 o’clock and 3 o’clock on classic 52. Boosting it with Mercurial Boost compensates for the lack of volume and fuzz on this Classic 52. Maybe because the original has that notorious buffer circuit.
> View attachment 1829


I guess that's good to hear. Too bad I've already replaced just about every component on the board  ...
Guess I'll get it boxed up and rock it


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

If you’ve got the diodes socketed, try throwing some red LEDs in there for fun


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> If you’ve got the diodes socketed, try throwing some red LEDs in there for fun


I tried LEDs. While it helped the volume, I actually like the compression from the regular silicons. I then increased r7 from 18k to 220k to up the output. Don't recall if I messed with the RC network attached to that stage otherwise, but it sounds pretty great all cranked.
I swapped out a bunch of other parts to make it fuzzier overall, as well


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Same with mine on the Fuzz sweep. Original does sweep better on the fuzz knob.
> 
> Volume is also “quieter” than the original. Original at 10 o’clock and 3 o’clock on classic 52. Boosting it with Mercurial Boost compensates for the lack of volume and fuzz on this Classic 52. Maybe because the original has that notorious buffer circuit.
> View attachment 1829



Have you gone over your resistor values? R101 and R102 don’t appear to be 100k...R3 doesn’t look like 3M9...quite a few of them look like they have silver, gray or white multiplier bands indicating they are in the tens of thousands of megohms or lowly ohms. Hope it’s just the lighting!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 13, 2019)

Better view. Don’t mind the socket on IC1. IC was placed the correct way.




Nostradoomus said:


> Have you gone over your resistor values? R101 and R102 don’t appear to be 100k...R3 doesn’t look like 3M9...quite a few of them look like they have silver, gray or white multiplier bands indicating they are in the tens of thousands of megohms or lowly ohms. Hope it’s just the lighting!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay good haha, man lighting is a funny thing


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 14, 2019)

So how do I make the volume louder and the fuzz fuzzier?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 14, 2019)

pedjok said:


> So how do I make the volume louder and the fuzz fuzzier?


I decreased R4 to 470R for more fuzz, and increased R7 to 220k for more volume. Also upped the fuzz pot to 500k


----------

